# Cooling pads for dogs



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

My boy Duke has long, thick fur. He is always hot. I've looked up cooling pads for him to lay on but was wondering if there is any in particular that someone might recommend. This summer we'll probably have to shave him down.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i dunno dude, i just shave the husky and you can see she feel 10000X better


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A girlfriend of mine made hers.... You get those ice packs they have around christmas time for shipping i believe, make a bed with pockets to slide them in with a zipper.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

is the dog is over weight? thats your biggest factor for holding in heat,...
body fat and water around/under the skin make it very hard for a dog to maintain
body temp during exercise.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i dunno dude, i just shave the husky and you can see she feel 10000X better


We'll probably do that.



Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> A girlfriend of mine made hers.... You get those ice packs they have around christmas time for shipping i believe, make a bed with pockets to slide them in with a zipper.


That's not a bad idea either. Thanks!



Padlock said:


> is the dog is over weight? thats your biggest factor for holding in heat,...
> body fat and water around/under the skin make it very hard for a dog to maintain
> body temp during exercise.


Nope. Not overweight at all. He just has a lot of fur. We think he has border collie or Australian Shepherd in him because his coat is very thick and water proof. Thanks though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I looked into heating/cooling pads a while back for outdoor kennels & curiosity sake. The only problem is the ones I found are electric with cords & I wouldn't trust that.

Shana's idea sounds best if you don't want to shave


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

We had a husky when we were kids and we always had a kiddie pool outside so ours could cool down. Our vet informed us not to shave him. I just looked this up so you can have the pros and cons of shaving your husky.

If he lives inside the a/c should be enough to keep him cool and when outside a kiddie pool filled with cool water should do the trick. 

Why Not To Shave Your Husky:
Siberian Huskies are a beautiful breed. Just looking at them is a delight. But the gorgeous dogs you see at dog shows got that way because of the work the owner put into the dog in maintaining the coat. Living with double coated dogs means that you must have an understanding that they shed and you WILL have hair in the house. If you don't like grooming or hair in your house, this is NOT the breed for you! 

The Siberian Husky should never be clipped / shaved except in medical emergencies. Yes, there are "professional" groomers out there who will tell you to shave your Husky. They will even do it without asking your consent! There are vets who will tell you to shave your Husky. These vets are uninformed about the breed. 

Dogs do not sweat like humans. Their cooling process is done via panting from the mouth, sweating at the paws and cooling the blood in their ears. Shaving the dog does nothing to keep the dog cool. It just makes the human feel better when looking at the coated dog. 

The Siberian Husky has little to no pigmentation in its skin. If you shave the Husky, you expose it to the sun without protection. Now you have a dog that can come up with a variety of skin problems including skin cancer. Another reason to NOT clip / shave your Husky is that the fur acts as a protection against insects and parasites. You remove that protection the dog is exposed to even more insect problems than he would have had if he had been allowed to keep is protective coat.

Furthermore, if you clip / shave a Husky it will eventually ruin the coat and disturb the proper shedding process. Resource: Ted Greenlee


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i take tika down with a 10 blade leaving legs and tail it's cute and i've had no problems, my sister does her border collie and golden same way make all the diffrence in the world


----------

